# ipad et gestion de fichier



## kayos (10 Mars 2013)

Bonjour

je n'ai jamais eu de ipad et j'aimerai avoir votre avis.
J'aimerai offrir à ma mère un ipad. Ma mère se sert de son ordi principalement pour internet, mail. 
Je sais que l'ipad pourrait lui faciliter la vie mais j'ai un doute car elle envoie souvent des fichiers joints ( pdf, doc, photo) avec ses mails. 

Ma question est de savoir si elle peut avec un ipad gérer de facon facile des fichiers un peu de tout type...?
Alors j'ai fait une recherche sur internet et j'ai trouvé des appli type ipad fileapp pro mais est ce que c'est bien ce genre d'app ?

J'ai lu aussi des articles sur les traitements de texte sur ipad (pages etc), qu'en pensez vous ?
Pouvez vous me faire un retour svp.

AUssi, elle va souvent sur internet pour regarder des vidéos, bon ca jep ense qu'avec l'ipad c'est bon.

Merci pour vos retours.
A bientot !!


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2013)

L'iPad est bon pour tout ça. 

Le mieux pour gérer les fichiers c'est Goodreader. Un logiciel (payant) qui a fait ses preuves et surtout qui permet de quasiment tout lire (voir annoter les PDF).

Une fois reçue par mail, l'option «*ouvrir dans GoodReader*» apparaît. Du coup, aucun problème pour traiter les pièces jointes.

Pour le traitement de texte, tu as des dizaines d'applications plus intéressantes les unes que les autres. À voir en fonction des besoins réels. Pour ma part, j'utilise principalement mon iPad pour mon boulot de journaliste. Les retouches se faisant ensuite sur ordi afin de finaliser le texte (correction, recherche d'illustration, etc.). Mais question frappe, je trouve ça bien plus confortable que n'importe quel ordinateur. Le clavier sur l'écran est très grand, le fait que tu puisses changer de langue ou de clavier en fonction des besoins est un plus. Et surtout, il est éclairé et permet de taper la nuit.


----------



## kayos (11 Mars 2013)

OK merci pour ta réponse...
En effet, j'ai un peu regardé, goodreader à l'air très complet...Peut etre meme un peu trop complet pour l'utilisation qu'en fera ma mère et surtout il n'est pas en francais...
Alors, connais tu un appli du même genre, en francais et un peu moins compliqué pour faire les apérations de base ?

Merci...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h36 ----------

je suis en train de cherche un peu sur internet... et dropbox dans tout ca ? C'est quoi la différence ? Ca ne ferait pas ce dont j'ai besoin ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2013)

DropBox est également une excellente solution. Je l&#8217;utilise en parallèle de GoodReader. L&#8217;avantage étant que c&#8217;est d&#8217;une part en français et d&#8217;autre part sauvegardée automatiquement. Donc, bien moins risqué en cas de fausse manipulation.

Ensuite, c'est moins puissant pour certaines opérations. Mais comme tu dis, s&#8217;il n&#8217;y en a pas besoin, pourquoi chercher à se compliquer la tâche


----------



## kayos (13 Mars 2013)

mais dis moi un truc, dropbox, je ne m'en susi jamais servi, c'est rapide ? c'est pas aussi rapide que si c'était sur ton ordi ... tu vas me dire que ca dépend de la connection internet

aussi, est ce que tu connais une alternative a goodreader en francais ?

Merci gwen pour ton aide !


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2013)

Bien évidemment, ça dépend de la taille du fichier. Mais pour des documents courants, c&#8217;est extrêmement rapide.

Perso, je l&#8217;utilise pour synchroniser tous mes appareils.

Ce que j&#8217;aime, c&#8217;est la sécurité de mes données. Si jamais j&#8217;ai une coupure d&#8217;internet, mes fichiers sont toujours sur les ordinateurs. Si DropBox ferme, pareille. Avec les solutions, Cloud seulement, si ça crash, tout est perdu définitivement 

Même pour des documents à passer à mon collègue qui est à  2 m de moi, j&#8217;utilise DropBox plutôt qu&#8217;une clef USB. C&#8217;est souvent plus rapide.


----------



## kayos (14 Mars 2013)

ok ok... tu m'as convaincu... 
Je vais essayer de le faire tester à ma mère avant mais je vais le lui offrir...

Mais dis moi, quand on doit joindre un fichier à un mail, on le fait directement à partir de l'appli mail native ou bien il faut passer par goodreader ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2013)

il faut le faire depuis GoodReader.


----------

